#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Gitaar camera modulen

## killer-bee

Hey ik ben op zoek naar camera modules voor op een gitaar. zijn deze kant en klar leverbaar of moet ik zelf wat knutselen. 

Alvast bedankt voor julie reactie.

Greats Bee

----------


## Upgrading your system

wat wil je ermee?? op de gitaar klemmen?? en dan de hand filmen of zie ik het nu verkeerd??

----------


## killer-bee

Jeps in een keer goed. dat is iedere geval de bedoeling.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik denk dat je gewoon een vingercamera (bullit, mini of iets dergelijks) moet nemen en er een klem opzetten zodat je hem aan de gitaar (band) kan vastklemmen. het snoer kan je dan aan die van de gitaar tapen..

of er iets kant en klaars bestaat weet ik niet.

----------

